# Living in Benamargosa



## Doobie (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi, I'm thinking about buying a house in Benamargosa and just wondered if anyone had any knowledge of what it's like to live there?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Google tells me that this place is near Axarquía, Andaulcia. I dont know anything about the area, but Andalucia is a lovely part of Spain. I would always without doubt recommend you rent in the area before buying so that you get a feel for the place, find the right area for you etc. I assume you've done your homework with regards to buying in Spain??! 

Jo xxx


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> Google tells me that this place is near Axarquía, Andaulcia. I dont know anything about the area, but Andalucia is a lovely part of Spain. I would always without doubt recommend you rent in the area before buying so that you get a feel for the place, find the right area for you etc. I assume you've done your homework with regards to buying in Spain??!
> 
> Jo xxx


Axarquia is a (large) area of Andalucia, not a place. Where exactly are you looking to buy - in the town or in the campo?


----------



## Doobie (Jun 16, 2012)

morlandg said:


> Axarquia is a (large) area of Andalucia, not a place. Where exactly are you looking to buy - in the town or in the campo?


We're looking to buy in the town and wondered whether anybody had first hand experience of living in Benamargosa.


----------

